# Panda after his first trim



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww he's cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like Panda - he is dear.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love your pictures - he is so adorable! what a great name for a black and white parti poodle!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He is such a cutie pie, he loves to snuggle up next to you or curl up on your lap. 

We love him so much, even when he is being naughty


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*hehe*

My boy seems to act out after getting groomed also. Maybe they need to get their frusterations out..... He's cute!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a darling little fluff ball. Love his cute little toes!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I love his little feet too!

The groomer said he has VERY big feet for a mini and thought he was going to be very large, he is only 9 weeks old and does have bigger feet than any mini I have seen....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a handsome little man! ^^


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolute cutie pie! I love his face! And, I agree, his name is great with his coloring! Enjoyed looking at his pics.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah - how CUTE : )))

Is he actually blue and white ???  Seems like his muzzle has a "silverish" tint to it already : ))) !!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

both mum and dad are black and white so I doubt he is blue and white.

He has been chewing his feet a lot since his trim, should we put something on them? the groomer said if he gets itchy to put talcom powder, or savlon on....?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's so cute! He has great markings.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So so cute!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is so cute! Is he the that had the pink nose when he was little? It looks very nice and black now! He is darling.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He had an entirely pink nose when born but it's almost filled in now. I reckon tommorrow it will be entirely black.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He looks even cuter with his haircut. I  Panda.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh he could do NO WRONG in my eyes. I LOVE him. Love everything about him. He does look more like a standard puppy but who cares. He might be a challenge but I'm always up for a good challenge with a dog.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG SPOTTY TOES!!!!

He is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh he's adorable! I love his spotty toes and the white mark on his head!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

what a cutie...panda!!! his markings are soooo pretty.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

what a sweet face


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Panda is very cute. I was going to name my parti poodle Panda. But we called him Indy instead.


----------

